# Bass with sore spots



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I caught two bass yesterday that had sore spots about the size of a silver dollar. Looked like a few scales missing and the spots were red and almost looked like an injury. Any ideas?


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

Star1pup said:


> I caught two bass yesterday that had sore spots about the size of a silver dollar. Looked like a few scales missing and the spots were red and almost looked like an injury. Any ideas?



COULD BE VHS DISEASE?????????


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Bass get beat up on our public waters. Many of them are caught multiple times a summer, spend the day in a live well getting tossed about, and then get handled fairly roughly at the weigh in.

Also, most bass have just finished spawning, and their bodies have been through a lot. They will not only rub their tales raw, but sometimes their sides as well.

Not to mention, they do have predators...musky, pike, bigger bass, turtles, birds, insects and parasites.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

BennyLovesSaugeyes said:


> COULD BE VHS DISEASE?????????


What is VHS disease?


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

From all I've read about VHS there generally is no outwardly physical indications, such as liesions, of a problem. From what I've read the fish primarily develope internal problems and just die in mass.


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

Star1pup said:


> What is VHS disease?


all I know is what I've read on here about it. It's effecting some lakes, not sure which ones, no effects on humans though. Can cause sores, and like the post below said, fish just turn up dead because of it.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

> Also, most bass have just finished spawning, and their bodies have been through a lot. They will not only rub their tales raw, but sometimes their sides as well.
> 
> Not to mention, they do have predators...musky, pike, bigger bass, turtles, birds, insects and parasites.


i think mike might have hit this one on the head,,, it is def post spawn pretty much everywhere in ohio, and your gonna see some bass with bloody tails and sores on them. i would have to guess either just spawn injuries or parasites... which i hear can be common in the summer heat depending what type of water system your fishing in.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm crossing my fingers for post spawn.


----------



## BigBassin144 (Mar 16, 2008)

That happens to bass during the spawn. They'll heal, it's nothing to worry about.

*BB*


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Star1pup said:


> I caught two bass yesterday that had sore spots about the size of a silver dollar. Looked like a few scales missing and the spots were red and almost looked like an injury. Any ideas?


I have three words to say...

Spawn injury, spawn injuries, spawn injured...

Ok, that was more than three!


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

JignPig Guide said:


> I have three words to say...
> 
> Spawn injury, spawn injuries, spawn injured...
> 
> Ok, that was more than three!


I was beginning to think that myself, but saw one caught that looked like a lot of flesh had been gouged out. Would a spawn injury go this deep? I have a photo of this one if I could figure out how to post it here.


----------

